# Disaster horse viewing.... any dealer recommendations?



## blondetraveller (20 January 2021)

For background, I’m on the search for a safe, kind all rounder, (7-10) I have an okay budget of mid to high four figures. I rode as a child and then have had a horse (abroad) for the last two years, who was a ‘fun’ ride but nothing too crazy, we did lots of lessons, hacking, small dressage competitions (not much on the island) and a little jumping (not his thing).

I went to view a horse that was advertised as an all arounder ridden by an armature, a little cheeky with the occasional spook or buck, 10 years old. This horse. You wouldn’t believe. I honestly got on (after someone else rode just fine, a paid rider not the owner - in hind side a re flag) and within 5 seconds he turned full bronco. I really wish it was on video because  They were very apologetic and all ‘we didn’t think that would happen’ etc. Apparently he’s normally a plod and I must have an electric bum 😳🧐.

Anyone else ever had an experience like this? Feeling a bit deflated and shocked.

Also thinking of contacting a dealer if anyone can recommend one nearish (Wiltshire area)?

thanks for any replies in advance 🥰


----------



## shamrock2021 (20 January 2021)

Once they have metion bucking in advertisement than that’s a big problem.


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (20 January 2021)

Can't advise but as someone just starting to think more seriously about buying first horse at some point, I think I'm learning that 'suitable for amateur' seems to often refer to competitive amateur. Which is probably still a fair bit above my level. Others on yard I'm at with share horse would probably refer to themselves as amateur 'only' doing 80/90's but they have a lot more skill and experience than I do so I'd think of those kinds of horses being more suited to them than me. 

I feel for you though. Seems like such a potential minefield! Not sure when I'll feel ready to make the jump from window shopping on horsemart to actually going to view. 

Have you got a pro/instructor who could try for you before you get on for future viewings?


----------



## fankino04 (20 January 2021)

Try amy derber on Facebook


----------



## blondetraveller (20 January 2021)

fankino04 said:



			Try amy derber on Facebook
		
Click to expand...

thank you! I will check her out ☺️


----------



## blondetraveller (20 January 2021)

shamrock2021 said:



			Once they have metion bucking in advertisement than that’s a big problem.
		
Click to expand...

I wasn’t too worried as my last horse would buck every now and then but never without ‘reason’. But agreed - red flag for me now 🤪


----------



## Pearlsasinger (20 January 2021)

Before you even start booking viewings its a good idea to get an experienced person to read the ads you are interested in, so that they can read between the lines.


----------



## blondetraveller (20 January 2021)

SaddlePsych'D said:



			Can't advise but as someone just starting to think more seriously about buying first horse at some point, I think I'm learning that 'suitable for amateur' seems to often refer to competitive amateur. Which is probably still a fair bit above my level. Others on yard I'm at with share horse would probably refer to themselves as amateur 'only' doing 80/90's but they have a lot more skill and experience than I do so I'd think of those kinds of horses being more suited to them than me.

I feel for you though. Seems like such a potential minefield! Not sure when I'll feel ready to make the jump from window shopping on horsemart to actually going to view.

Have you got a pro/instructor who could try for you before you get on for future viewings?
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, you have read between the lines a bit. I had spoken on the phone and the owner has only been riding for 18mnth and is a little older... I’m not sure I believe they actually ride him anymore though after the way he acted 😣. Just quite shocked at the lie/massive understatement of behaviour. I’ve helped back several three year olds who all were angels compared to this. 

I’ve only just relocated back from abroad so I sent videos of his movement and the ad etc to my coach abroad. She was gobsmacked at what happened, but I guess where I’ve come from is quite small so you can’t exactly lie about behaviour without being found out 🥲.

Hoping for some recommendations of dealers to help rather than just private sellers, as they have a business to protect so hopefully a little more truthful ☺️


----------



## Lillian_paddington (20 January 2021)

Yep, just been horse shopping and all suitable for an amateur means is that you don’t have to be a pro rider to control it. Suitable for a competitive amateur usually means semi pro. I think the word you’d want to look for is suitable for a novice - even if you aren’t, it says more about the safety of the horse in question. 
Apart from that, good luck! The perfect horse is out there  Prices are a little odd at the moment but not crazy covid prices at least so for your budget you should find something nice.


----------



## blondetraveller (20 January 2021)

Lillian_paddington said:



			Yep, just been horse shopping and all suitable for an amateur means is that you don’t have to be a pro rider to control it. Suitable for a competitive amateur usually means semi pro. I think the word you’d want to look for is suitable for a novice - even if you aren’t, it says more about the safety of the horse in question.
Apart from that, good luck! The perfect horse is out there  Prices are a little odd at the moment but not crazy covid prices at least so for your budget you should find something nice.
		
Click to expand...

Yep! Zero quirks from now one!

The yard manager even (jokingly I hope) offered me a job with their youngsters, pretty sure my face was a picture to that comment.

thank you, I’m sure I will find the perfect one! Was just such a strange experience 😅


----------



## Lillian_paddington (20 January 2021)

Oh and yes you’d think dealers would be more trustworthy but we went to two who tried to sell us horses with undisclosed health issues we could prove they knew about. Both were in Kent so if you’re looking at that area feel free to PM me. And both with absolutely glowing reputations... We’re in the process of buying from a private seller who has been very helpful and honest with us - so anecdotally, for me, I wouldn’t seek out dealers particularly. But we’re extremely lucky that the sellers aren’t motivated to make a profit and would rather the horse found the right home - which is the spiel you get from any seller but is demonstrably true in this case!


----------



## DawnS (21 January 2021)

When I was looking a few years ago I visited Cattybrook horses near Bristol. They specialise in confidence-givers - didn't have anything to suit me but they were very nice and no pressure.


----------



## criso (21 January 2021)

blondetraveller said:



			Agreed, you have read between the lines a bit. I had spoken on the phone and the owner has only been riding for 18mnth and is a little older... I’m not sure I believe they actually ride him anymore though after the way he acted
		
Click to expand...

Possibly a red flag that a 'safe' horse was being sold on behalf of the owner by a dealer rather than selling it themselves.  Sounds like someone overhorsed and afraid to get on him to sell.


----------



## Bernster (21 January 2021)

I’d agree that suitable for, or ridden by, a novice, should be a good indication (assuming an honest ad!).  Or ideal first horse (and checking they don’t mean for competitive teen coming off ponies).  I try to look for something that’s doing the job I want it to do, with a similar rider ideally.


----------



## blondetraveller (21 January 2021)

DawnS said:



			When I was looking a few years ago I visited Cattybrook horses near Bristol. They specialise in confidence-givers - didn't have anything to suit me but they were very nice and no pressure.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, I will check them out!


----------



## oldie48 (21 January 2021)

Many years ago I went to view a safe all rounder suitable for a novice, she had the very experienced male rider off at the second fence of a very small course of jumps with the dirtiest stop you have ever seen. I declined to get on her.


----------



## Orangehorse (21 January 2021)

My sister went to see one, she was an OAP, she was looking for a quiet hack.  "Oh yes, this will be fine, very quiet"
The minute she sat in the saddle it exploded and bucked her off.  Who would sell a horse like that to a lady in her 60s?  With hindsight she thinks it had only just been broken in and ridden by the owners who wanted just to sell it to anyone.


----------



## Dreamer2020 (21 January 2021)

Hi OP, good luck with your search. A friend recommended Jasmine Hulme to me, but I think she's quite a bit further north from where you are x


----------



## spacefaer (21 January 2021)

I would join the (several) dodgy dealer groups on fb. 

Some apparently reputable names crop up on those pages.  

Amy Derber is not one of those  😃


----------



## blondetraveller (21 January 2021)

Orangehorse said:



			My sister went to see one, she was an OAP, she was looking for a quiet hack.  "Oh yes, this will be fine, very quiet"
The minute she sat in the saddle it exploded and bucked her off.  Who would sell a horse like that to a lady in her 60s?  With hindsight she thinks it had only just been broken in and ridden by the owners who wanted just to sell it to anyone.
		
Click to expand...

Outrageous! Glad to know it’s not just me whose experienced that.  I hope she was okay and found a nice quiet horse. 🥰


----------



## muddybay (23 January 2021)

Generally, if they mention it in an advert it's a big issue! Can bolt, buck, rear normally means they do it quite frequently!


----------

